# The whole Fallout Shelter water storage plan...



## ReconCraftTheta (Jun 30, 2010)

So, suggestions on the topic of storin' mah h2o! 

Could I just do empty fuel drums with heavy plastic liners? I haven't found a problem with the whole cat food bin yet, either. I have a surplus of plastic bags, so, I figured maybe this was a good way of getting rid of some of them.


----------



## tsrwivey (Dec 31, 2010)

I wouldn't. Store it in 2 liter bottles or get something specifically for water storage. Water is too important to risk contaminating!


----------



## Dixie (Sep 20, 2010)

No. At least do what Tsrwivey suggested...clear 2 liter coke bottles...recommended by FEMA.


----------



## ReconCraftTheta (Jun 30, 2010)

tsrwivey said:


> I wouldn't. Store it in 2 liter bottles or get something specifically for water storage. Water is too important to risk contaminating!


Thanks for the suggestion!


----------



## Frugal_Farmers (Dec 13, 2010)

There are so many issues to look at when you talk about long term water needs.

First, understand what you water needs will be for your particular situation. Know your water needs per day for consumption/life sustainment as well as other daily needs. How many days are you looking to store? This will drive your storage needs.

What kind of space do you have to store adequate amounts of water for sustainability? Being a teenager, I would assume your options may be limited. 

There are lot's of documents available for recommendations for long-term water storage. You needs will determine which route you decide to go.

Consider water filtration systems. Again do your research to determine your own needs in this area.

Most guideline seriously under estimate quantities or water needed per person per day. As a safety buffer, I would double any initial figure you come up with.


----------



## NaeKid (Oct 17, 2008)

Think of water as a consumable - once it is used, it is "gone" from your system. You will want to have a way to replenish that consumable - water pumps, filters, purifiers, etc will make the difference for you.

The only suggestion that I have for you if you want to store the water is to look at very large poly-tanks that are designed for water storage. 500-gallon would be a small tank, good for about a week for a couple of people. A water cistern would be the next thing to look at ... 


The US government experimented with barrels to hold water in fall-out shelters - my understanding is that they had a 75% catastrophic failure rate and the rest of the barrels just evaporated ..


----------



## jnrdesertrats (Jul 3, 2010)

Did it say if they used steel or plastic barrels?


----------



## JustCliff (May 21, 2011)

Have you thought about learning to drill your own well? What part of the country do you live in?
I have been studying hard on well drilling. I am thinking about putting one in the root cellar before it's finished. it wont need to be a high flow well. Lots of videos on Youtube and in other places on the net. Might be an interesting summer project.


----------



## ReconCraftTheta (Jun 30, 2010)

JustCliff said:


> Have you thought about learning to drill your own well? What part of the country do you live in?
> I have been studying hard on well drilling. I am thinking about putting one in the root cellar before it's finished. it wont need to be a high flow well. Lots of videos on Youtube and in other places on the net. Might be an interesting summer project.


I live in Broome County, NY if that helps. We do have a well up here. Might be a good thing to look into learning.


----------

